# Lunging-what is it?!



## LadyDarcy (25 May 2016)

Hey guys, ok, so I've seen this term come up time and again and I just haven't figured out what it means.  
Please could someone tell me what it is and what it's benefits are ?

Thank you!


----------



## HashRouge (25 May 2016)

Lunging is a technique that allows you to work a horse from the ground. The handler stands in the centre and the horse works in circles round them on a long rope (called a lunge line or lunge rope) at walk, trot and canter. It can help with fitness and obedience, but can also have a negative impact if it is done too frequently as lots of work on small circles can put strain on the joints and ligaments.


----------



## LadyDarcy (25 May 2016)

aha! that's called lunging, right got it.

Is this the method used to train young horses for riding?


----------



## Damnation (25 May 2016)

LadyDarcy said:



			aha! that's called lunging, right got it.

Is this the method used to train young horses for riding?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Lunging can be used to train a young horse to work before putting a rider on. Things like learning voice commands, having a saddle and bridle on etc.

When done correctly it is a very useful tool. When used incorrectly it can have a negative impact on a horse.


----------



## ponymad85 (28 May 2016)

I agree with what they've said. Ask any of my non horsey friends or even my hubby- dicking about on the end of a rope is what they call it lol


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 May 2016)

ponymad85 said:



			I agree with what they've said. Ask any of my non horsey friends or even my hubby- dicking about on the end of a rope is what they call it lol
		
Click to expand...

... and as many people have little understanding of the technique, this can be a good description.
A better method may be long reining, using two webbing reins.


----------

